# Interest in ultramount drop brackets for Lifted trucks?



## ELITEland (Nov 20, 2014)

I am currently running a western Ultramount Plow on my Cummins with a 6" lift and 37" tires. I developed a drop bracket to lower the rear of the plow an additional 2-10" lower than the factory adjustments allow. Therefore allowing the plow to function just like it would on a stock height truck. These will work on any make and model truck running an ultramount plow. 

My question is... Would there be a market for these if I were to have a batch of them made up and powder coated? I would include all necessary hardware, making this a complete "kit".


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

How much there was a guy in eBay who had them last year


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, seen them for 500.00.

Pics always help.


----------



## ELITEland (Nov 20, 2014)

I could probably have them for 300-350ish. I Don't have any good pictures right now but I will have to take some.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's what I saw them at and a very fair price
I might be interested for my truck


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

im sure they would sell


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't want to rain on your parade....... You may want to think aboot talking to a lawyer aboot what kind of liability your exposing yourself to but selling these. I'm all for thinking ootside of the box and trying things but it's for my own use.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll sign a hold no harm forum


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is your mods on the plow or the truck?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

someone is already commercially selling them on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOW-PLOW-D...ash=item2a6048ceeb:g:b3IAAOSwFqJWjAY4&vxp=mtr


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

cj7plowing;2108062 said:


> someone is already commercially selling them on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOW-PLOW-D...ash=item2a6048ceeb:g:b3IAAOSwFqJWjAY4&vxp=mtr


they look pretty legit


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

following.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Those are nicely made but I still don't like the idea of the force being changed against the original mount. The force of pushing is not as straight on as was intended. I compare it to lifting an IFS truck without kicker bars to support the cross member.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

cj7plowing;2108062 said:


> someone is already commercially selling them on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOW-PLOW-D...ash=item2a6048ceeb:g:b3IAAOSwFqJWjAY4&vxp=mtr


Never saw those before. But I have seen these floating around the internet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Banksy;2108172 said:


> Those are nicely made but I still don't like the idea of the force being changed against the original mount. The force of pushing is not as straight on as was intended. I compare it to lifting an IFS truck without kicker bars to support the cross member.


Without any additional support going to the trucks frame the drop downs will fold the frame rails on the truck easier than in the designed location.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2108262 said:


> Without any additional support going to the trucks frame the drop downs will fold the frame rails on the truck easier than in the designed location.


x2, thanks to crumple zones.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BUFF;2108262 said:


> Without any additional support going to the trucks frame the drop downs will fold the frame rails on the truck easier than in the designed location.


Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2108262 said:


> Without any additional support going to the trucks frame the drop downs will fold the frame rails on the truck easier than in the designed location.


Buzzkill.................why do you have to ruin things with logic and facts?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2108314 said:


> Buzzkill.................why do you have to ruin things with logic and facts?


Just sharing my wealth of noledge with my peers on PSThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2108317 said:


> Just sharing my wealth of noledge with my peers on PSThumbs Up


Thanks................McBUFFY.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think anyone is advocating not to add a kicker or something.

Got to start somewhere, personally I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2108361 said:


> I don't think anyone is advocating not to add a kicker or something.
> 
> Got to start somewhere, personally I wouldn't do it.


How could you if you even wanted to? Either you want a work truck or play truck. At least when it comes to plowing.


----------

